# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  چگونه در کلاس درس دیده شویم؟

## amirrezabio

راستش این مشکلی هست که امسال گریبان گیر من شده ! قصدم تعریف از خود نیست اما تو کلاسی که هستم می شه گفت درسم از بقیه بهتره اما معلم هامون بهم توجه نمی کنن! تو امتحان هایی هم که می گییرن یا اول ویا با اختلاف کم دومم اما در موقع تدریسشون هیچ توجهی بهم نمی کنن! مثلا معلم زیستمون داره درس می ده همش می گه آقای x شما جواب این سوال رو می دونید اونم یه جواب ناقصی می ده در حالی که من خیلی کامل تر و تکمیلی تر بلدم اما از من نمی پرسه! یا مثلا هر وقت به معلم ریاضی مون می گم جواب من این شده می گه صبر کن ببینم آقای x چی به دست آورده! دیگه واقعا دارم از کلاس زده می شم ! اگه راهی بلدید بگید!

----------


## Takfir

تو کلاس درسی مینشینم که معلمش حتی بودجه بندی درس خودشو نمیدونه! 

معلم زبان **** میگه ردینگ رو بنویسید :Yahoo (105):  اخه بچه کنکوری باس ردینگ بنویسه؟

یه معلم دیگه به جای درس از دائش صحبت میکنه!

شما هم نگران نباش! خودتو تو امتحانا ثابت کن! و کنکور!

معلمارو وللش!

----------


## na3r!n

خو توم به معلمی که بهت محل نمیزاره اهمیت نده
مهم نیست اصلا، میخوان یه نمره مستمر بدن که اونم با توجه به نمراهاته
تو کار خودتو بکن واسه خودت بخون
خودش یه روز میفهمه

----------


## train

توی کلاس حاشیه بساز تا معروف شی خخ

----------


## moon girl

واقعا سخته با یه  سری معلم عقده ای کنار اومدن.
ولی مهم نمره شماست اینکه چقد از درس بلدی.
یه معلم فیزیک داریم میگه برا هرکسی دست بزنی و تشویقش کنی لای دستات خوردش میکنی
میگه گاهی اوقات بی توجهی خودش یه توجه بزرگه برای اینکه یکی پیشرفت کنه

----------


## SonaMi

ضعف در نظام اموزشی کشور بیداد میکنه ... !  :Yahoo (75): 

پیشنهاد من اینه که ارزش خودتو واسه همچین آدمای بی ارزشی پایمال نکن 

مهم نیست ، میگذره  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## m98f

منم همین مشکلو دارم !
البته مال من بدتره
مثلا من وقتی که کامل درسو بلدم ، هیچکی از من هیچی نمیپرسه
اما فقط کافیه یه قسمتو برا اون جلسه بلد نباشم
فقط از من میپرسه و اصن یه وضی !
بعضی موقع ها دلم میخواد بهش بگم " هیسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس هیچی نگو ، فقط ببر صداتو " و بعدشم سریع تو افق محو بشم .

----------


## sara1375

دوبار که چهارتا انگشتو بخوابونی تو دهن معلمت حساب کار میاد دستش :24:

----------


## Dr.GajaR

خب شما مگه واس معلم درس میخونی ؟؟؟؟
اگ واس معلم میخونی ی مسئله دیگ اما اگ واس خودت درس میخونی اینجور چیزا نباید برات مهم باشه !

----------


## mohamad.j

بشین صندلی اول میبینتت:yahoo (94):

----------


## aliireza

عجب دغدغه ای داری بزن آقای x  رو نفله کن :Yahoo (20): 
واسه خودت درس بخون نه دیده شدن

----------


## cRAzY.boY

آدم باس واسه خودش درس بخونه...!
دکتر عرفان  :Yahoo (20): 
البته از حق نگذریم بعضی معلم ها واقعا عقده دارند...!

----------


## SilentHeart

بابا بیخیال معلم کیلو چنده واسه کنکور و ایندت بخون شما

من همیشه سر کلاس دعا  میکردم  معلم منو نبینه :Yahoo (3): )

----------


## sam-n

بابا همون بهتر معلما کلا خیلی چرتن انشالله فردا معلم فیزیکمون آنفولانزا بگیره نیاد

----------


## Takfir

> بابا همون بهتر معلما کلا خیلی چرتن انشالله فردا معلم فیزیکمون فردا آنفولانزا بگیره نیاد


هیچی بد تر از این نیست که از معلمت خوشت نیاد! از زندگی با همسری که عاشقش نیستی و ازش خوشت نمیاد سخت تره!!!!! اونو میتونی طلاق بدی! اما اینو چیکار کنی؟

----------


## SilentHeart

> هیچی بد تر از این نیست که از معلمت خوشت نیاد! از زندگی با همسری که عاشقش نیستی و ازش خوشت نمیاد سخت تره!!!!! اونو میتونی طلاق بدی! اما اینو چیکار کنی؟


خو کلاسشو عوض میکنه که اون معلم نباشه اگه نشد در اخر مدرسشو عوض میکنه!!!!
من یه بار این کارو کردم!!

----------


## hpa

برادار عزیز من هم تقریبا میشه گفت انجوریم.بهترین نمره ها را توی امتحانات من میگیرم.اما معلممون با اینکه 2 ساله معلمم هستش اسم منو نمیدونه.به نظر من اینجور بودن خییییییییییییلی خوبه به چند دلیل:
1-اونایی که هی میخوان خودشون را به معلم نشون بدن معمولا از کسایی که اهمیت نمیدن معلم بهشون توجه کنه یا نه ضعیفترن چون فرد اولی نهایت هدفش اینه که توی فلان جلسه معلم بهش بگه آفرین و یه مثبت بگیره
اما فرد دومی هدفش اینه که توی امتحانات بهترین نمره ی ممکن را بگیره.
2-چون معلم نمیشناسدت انتظاری نداره که نمره ی عالی بگیری درنتیجه زیر فشار نیستی و خیلی راحت و به قول معروف ریلکس درست را میخونی و امتحان میدی و فکر این نیستی که اگه نمرت کم بشه معلم چی میگه و اینا
و این را هم بدون که معلم که خدا نیست که،تنها کسی که همه ی بنده ها و شاگردهاش را دوست داره و بینشون تبعیض قائل نمیشه خدای رحمان و رحیمه...انشاءالله که موفق باشی.

----------


## sama

اتفاقا این سبک رفتار همیشه روی من تاثیر مثبت داره ... 
مثلا مشاور ما اصلن روی من حساب باز نمیکنه ... چون مدرسه ی خوبی درس نخوندم و رتبه ی پارسالم 10000 شده ... هر چی هم بهش میگم من فلان درسم خوبه میگه انقد از خودت تعریف نکن!!!!!! ... در صورتی که من دارم سعی میکنم زودتر با ویژگی های من آشنا بشه و بدونه کدوم درسم خوبه و میتونم اون درسو زودتر و سریعتر بخونم ...
ولی این بی توجهیش اتفاقا باعث میشه که من سعی کنم تو عمل بهش ثابت کنم که از همه ی بچه هایی که بهترین مدرسه درس خوندن و حتی اونایی که به قول خودش پارسال با رتبه 900 طرف مونده که امسال کنکور بده ؛ میتونم بهتر عمل کنم ...
قراره آزمون 25 مهر قلمچی خودمو ثابت کنم ...

شما هم در عمل سعی کن ثابت کنی ... تازه نه به اون ... فقط به *خودت*

----------


## the great aziz

هم کلاسی هات بفهمن کافیه! معلم میفهمه کم کم.
هیچ وقت چیزی تنگو به جز مواقعی که اون اقای ایکس یا اشتباه و ناقص میگه و یا این که میبینی هیچ کس بلد نیست واقعا
زیاد بگی عادی و در نگاه معلم بد و پر مدعا به نظر میای

----------


## swaf

متاسفانه مشکل من هم همینه

----------


## iSalar

تو کلاس اون اقای  x  منم  :Yahoo (94): 
ولی خودب درسمم خوبه ناقص ج نمیدم  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

به نظر من تو کار خودتو بکن،درس خودتو بخون
همچین معلمی رو ما هم داشتیم
معلمی که برای دانش آموزش ارزش قائل نشه،حتی نباید بهش سلام کرد

----------

